# Stolen Standardbred Mare



## dazednconfused (Feb 28, 2014)

Moon is a coming 6 year old registered standardbred mare. She has a freeze brand that looks like 4FC23, but is actually 4FE23. Her registered name is To the Moon NBack. She has been DNA tested. Last known location, Jackson Ohio, February 2014. Moon came from a rescue, was adopted by a woman in Ohio, who then, against the contract, sold Moon to a man by the name of Greg Danials. He supposedly traded her and won't release the name of new owner. Stolen horse report has been filed with police. Reward if found. Please contact Heart of Phoenix Equine Rescue if you have any information. She may be passed as Poor House, a mare with a similar freeze brand.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm not reading where the horse was stolen. Who is making the claim? The rescue? Will their agreement stand up in a court of law?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

If it's just a case of this guy not releasing the name of the new owner, it seems like a court order would take care of it.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

The horse was stolen from the rescue centre. When you adopt a rescue hose, you don't own it its on a lease/ loan contract. So the woman that sold her on was wrong to do so. 

As said above, if they know who bought the horse off her and it is just a case of him releasing the name of the new owner, a legal case should surely be able to deal with that.

Good luck.


----------



## dazednconfused (Feb 28, 2014)

You guys are awesome! I posted this on another site and was attacked. What we know now, is the adopter, who had to go through a very strict application process, vet, farrier, personal and professional references, which all came back great, then a face to face meeting and to evaluate whether the adopter was capable/knowledgable to care for a horse, then signed the contract in the presence of a notary, adopted the mare in September, 2013. As per the contract, 3 month pictures are to be provided to the rescue. The adopter sent older pictures of the mare. When pressed for newer pictures, she sent pictures of a different horse. Rescue then went to adopters home to discuss what was going on. She finally admitted that she sold the mare on craigslist to a man for $300. If she would have contacted the rescue, they would have given her the adoption fee back! However, the man that bought her, then sold her to another man who took her to auction in Pennsylvania. There is a police report and attorneys on the case. However, the newest owner (poor mare) said he would provide her to the rescue for $3500. Now that the attorney has talked to him he is stalling about giving information. The rescue just wants to get Moon back to safety. I don't think she will ever leave the rescue again.


----------



## dazednconfused (Feb 28, 2014)

I want to say again, you guys are great. Thank you so much for being kind.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

So I am guessing by this latest information that they know she is safe and well? That is a start! Now they just need to negotiate getting her back from her current 'owner'. If she was wrongly sold in the first place then I don't think his ownership of her is valid so it SHOULD be pretty simple to sort out.


----------



## dazednconfused (Feb 28, 2014)

Still waiting for an update. The rescues lawyer is doing his job well. I will update you guys as soon as I know anything.


----------



## dazednconfused (Feb 28, 2014)

The latest news is the man who had her (in Jackson, Ohio) won't reveal where she is in Pennsylvania unless he is given $3500. Won't provide a picture either. This is basically extortion. It is considered a civil suit and will take time. Hopefully the mare is at a good home and not being sent through another auction. The rescue is doing everything in its power to get the mare back. Obviously they don't have $3500, or trust this man. Keep yours fingers crossed for sweet Moon and spread the word if you can. Thank you!


----------



## sxybeemr (Feb 25, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dazednconfused (Feb 28, 2014)

Nothing new, sadly. She is supposedly in Pennsylvania. Flyers, vets, farriers, horse traders and auctions are all aware of her. Just heartbreaking not knowing!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

If you report the brand to the brand inspector if they see her (for coggins check or auction run) they will seize her and hold her untill the police arrive.


----------



## dazednconfused (Feb 28, 2014)

Thank you for the advice. I will pass the information along to the rescue. They may have already done that, but I'm not sure. Any help is great!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Remind me to never consider a horse from a rescue. One pays a fee, feeds and vets the horse, perhaps pays for training and then you get only your fee back if you return the horse? I think this rescue in particular is going overboard in wanting this horse back. Since the horse is out of state, if it is, it could be 3 states away or crossed the Canadian border. This rescue also tells me that they can afford the services of an attorney. So that's where donation money goes?


----------



## dazednconfused (Feb 28, 2014)

Their attorney volunteers his time and fee is waived for the rescue. Their donations go to feeding, medicating, vetting, farrier services, etc. With 14 horses in rescue at this time, they are maxed out. They put more money into the horses than they ever get back in adoption fees. Moon was adopted for $400, instead of letting the rescue take her back and get her money back, she put her on craigslist for $300. No excuse. 
They also go to every event around the tri-state area to educate the public. This is a good rescue and they are doing their best to keep Moon from going to slaughter. If she was in a great home, that would be different. They need to know she is ok.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> Remind me to never consider a horse from a rescue. One pays a fee, feeds and vets the horse, perhaps pays for training and then you get only your fee back if you return the horse? I think this rescue in particular is going overboard in wanting this horse back. Since the horse is out of state, if it is, it could be 3 states away or crossed the Canadian border. This rescue also tells me that they can afford the services of an attorney. So that's where donation money goes?


While I agree that I would rather own my own horse, this lady signed a contract stating she did not and was willing to do everything needed and agreed with the rescue.

It sounds like the horse is in a specific location and that it's not a wild goose chase. I applaud the efforts to get the horse back to a known safe location.


----------



## dazednconfused (Feb 28, 2014)

I prefer to own mine as well, but I do have one mare I adopted from this rescue. I also have the peace of mind that if something happens to me, she will be back in the rescue and safe. My other two are in my will to go to the rescue.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Sounds like a good set up. Regardless of our preferences this lady agreed to the conditions and broke the agreement. That is that.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed! And by the way... I think what he is doing is illegal. He is withholding information needed in the case of a STOLEN horse and now he asking for money to give info?? NO, that's not right. The rescue are 100% in the right and he is in the wrong so I hope this story has a happy ending and they get her back!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

They should be able to get her back legally, but those things take forever!!


----------



## dazednconfused (Feb 28, 2014)

Still no new updates. very depressing.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Unless a court has ordered that the man reveal who has the horse or it's whereabouts he is not obligated to tell anyone anything. That is his right.


----------



## dazednconfused (Feb 28, 2014)

This is true. Hoping she is in safe hands until they can track her down.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Why do people immediately jump to the conclusion that because this rescue is searching for a horse that it's being abused somehow? In all my years of being around many many horse owners, I think I've come across two that were, IMO too harsh with a horse at times. Not everyone feels the need to treat them like sucky babies and that's where the trouble begins.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I did not get the impression people are thinking she was abused...?

If your child ran away from home would you not worry about them?

Wanting to know she is safe/hoping she is safe is not the same as saying "she's not with us so she must be being abused!"

Also, until they have the mare in their care not only can they NOT care for her and make sure she is safe and provided for but they cannot prevent her from being sold again or traded or ending up on a truck to slaughter, etc. Wanting to know her whereabouts and hoping she is safe isn't jumping to conclusions.

FWIW While I have yet to meet anyone who I would directly say abused their horses I can think of a MILLION people I would NEVER sell a horse to...


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Have you posted anything in the area? Might be quickest for the rescue to just offer to buy the horse back for a reasonable fee.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Hmm... wonder if legally that would be an option and if the court would then order their money reimbursed (though that doesn't mean anything!)

The impression I got was the man seemed very set on the amount of money he wanted, which does not seem like a reasonable amount though obv we don't know the details.

Doubt the rescue has the money for that. Nor is it fair, though obviously it is an option. Nor does the rescue paying mean they'll see the mare..


----------



## dazednconfused (Feb 28, 2014)

Just knowing she was in a safe home would help considerably. The rescue is continuing its efforts to find her. Someone had even called the man and acted like they were interested in buying a horse from him. He is a well known horse trader and loves the auctions. The rescue will never quit trying to find Moon, but is also realistic. Paying a large amount of money to get her back is taking away from the horses in need that are coming into the rescue and are currently rehabbing. It is a huge disappointment and heartache for everyone who knows Moon. Thank you guys for posting your opinions on here as well. Flyers are posted all over the tristate area, other rescues know her information and information has been faxed to as many vets as possible. Auctions are aware as well, but we all know how that can go.


----------



## dazednconfused (Feb 28, 2014)

It seems the search for Moon is at a standstill. We are truly hoping she is enjoying a loving life, but we all have "those" thoughts that run through our minds. If we just knew she was safe.......


----------



## dazednconfused (Feb 28, 2014)

No new updates on Moon. Never give up though.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Since a horse can't be moved out of state without an up to date Coggins, would those at the borders have a record? It can't come in to Canada unless current.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm not following you.

Country borders I'm sure but there is no way they stop every single horse trailer at every state line. It's rather rare you actually get stopped.


----------



## dazednconfused (Feb 28, 2014)

Pretty lax in our tri-state area, sadly. I know of only one person who was ever stopped and then only the registration for the trailer was asked for, not the coggins test. smh


----------



## dazednconfused (Feb 28, 2014)

Update on Moon. She has been found and is now back in rescue! I don't know all the details but I think the rescue did have to buy her from the Amish family she was with. She went through auction and 4 different owners before making it back to the rescue. Whew!!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Glad she is back! IS she going to be a permanent resident of the rescue now?


----------



## dazednconfused (Feb 28, 2014)

My understanding is that she is going to a trusted previous adopter and close friend of the rescue director. She is in good condition and settling in well.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

So, there was considerable expense in retrieving this horse and it's going to a close friend of the director? Hmmmmm.....


----------



## dazednconfused (Feb 28, 2014)

As long as it is a trusted adopter, I don't see anything suspicious. Or am I missing something? : /


----------



## Khainon (Feb 24, 2013)

see im sorry....if the person that adopted moon payed for her in full..then moon was the adopters horse and she should be able to sell that horse if need be..i hope the horse is ok..i really do..but i dont think this qualifies as stolen if the adopted payed full adoption fee for her


----------



## dazednconfused (Feb 28, 2014)

Not my rules. She signed the agreement, had it notarized and verbally agreed to all rules of the rescue. She only paid $400 for her and then turned around and sold her for $300. I'm just glad she is safe and living THE life with another horse from rescue. Its comforting for me to know that if something happens and I can't care for my rescue anymore, she will go back to them.


----------

